# Need Some Guidance



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well guys im gonna step back over into freshwater and start a planted pygo tank. I read the pinned thread on getting started but i wanted to hear some more specifics that I should purchase. I have a brand new 75 gallon i plan on using. I would like to grow any plant that ranges from low to high light requirement and would also like to run co2. Heres what I would like to know.. Best cannister filter for this size tank, T5 lighting or Power compacts? I would like to run a unit so i dont have to have a canopy. Co2 unit? I am thinking about just running the DIY unit and having it discharge into my cannister filter like i was ready on there. Also before i fill this up what and where should i buy the proper substrate? I would prefer something light colored with a mix of light tans and browns if thats possible. Ill be on most of the day so if you can answer some of my questions and help me out i can answer any questions you may have in response. Thanks guys.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Lighting - TEK T5 - T5 bulb life is longer than PC
Substrate - EcoComplete doesnt need to be rinsed unlike flourite
Filtering - Eheim - they have been around a long time made in germany 
Heater - Hydor 300w inline - keeps heater out of the tank.
CO2 equipment take your pic.

Here is a few sites to check out

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/
http://www.aquariumplants.com/


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Get some Amazon Sword plants for your planted pygo tank they grow like crazy with medium to high lighting.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

^^you have to use root tablets for rosette plants which swords are apart of, given the right condtions amazon swords will flourish.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> Lighting - TEK T5 - T5 bulb life is longer than PC
> Substrate - EcoComplete doesnt need to be rinsed unlike flourite
> Filtering - Eheim - they have been around a long time made in germany
> Heater - Hydor 300w inline - keeps heater out of the tank.
> ...


Ba20 is right on with this post. For the substrate, if you can afford it, go with ADA Amazonia. If not, then ecocomplete or flourite is good.

Also, I really like the regulators from www.sumoregulator.com. I have had two of them and they are so solid. Get the bubble counters and the ideal valve, you wont be disapointed.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well i purchased my filter, i went with what you guys told me and bought an eheim pro 3 series 2073


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Great choice your going to love it, plus your now part of the Eheim Pimp Club


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Picked up some lights today. Dual 150watt HQI's. Might be a little overkill so we will test them out and see.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> Well guys im gonna step back over into freshwater and start a planted pygo tank. I read the pinned thread on getting started but i wanted to hear some more specifics that I should purchase. I have a brand new 75 gallon i plan on using. I would like to grow any plant that ranges from low to high light requirement and would also like to run co2. Heres what I would like to know.. Best cannister filter for this size tank,*id suggest eheim 2217* T5 lighting *t5>PC*or Power compacts? I would like to run a unit so i dont have to have a canopy. Co2 unit? I am thinking about just running the DIY unit *like diy pressurized? diy yeast method will be useless with that large a tank*and having it discharge into my cannister filter like i was ready on there. Also before i fill this up what and where should i buy the proper substrate? I would prefer something light colored with a mix of light tans and browns if thats possible.*I think you can get different coloured flourites, but i don't think any are that light, brown though* Ill be on most of the day so if you can answer some of my questions and help me out i can answer any questions you may have in response. Thanks guys.


 Im just reading past posts and it looks like your starting out with quality. If your doing dual MH you may want to run them a bit when one may be on and not the other so you don't get overrun with algae and just put more demanding plants in the areas that get morel light. ADA substrate is probably the best stuff you can do, but i wouldn't worry about it until if you get serious into plants and want really demanding plants. eco complete and such will be fine for any lfs plant and most you can get online.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well lets see, As for substrate I was able to get my hands on some flourite. Will this suffice? Well I just dont wanna screw around, one thing ive learned during my saltwater tank journeys. Just do it right the first time and you will save yourself a ton in the end.

Sean I was defiantly going to go the pressurized co2 way. I seen the yeast method was good for smaller tanks. I hope im not biting to big of a bullet starting with a 75. I figured it would be and ideal size.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I love flourite.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Awesome. Im ready to get this thing rockin now.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Dont get a cheap co2 regulator, go with flourite, and go with T5 lights with geissman bulbs. A 2 or 3 light fixture is all that is needed. Catalina lights are very good also.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Man this flourite is some dirty ass stuff. I thought I rinsed it pretty good but I guess not, this tank is looking pretty nasty as its slowly filling up with water haha.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Makn i visited the page you advised to me, Im looking at the very first kit on the page with the electronic solenoid. Which configuration should i get? Does it make a difference? If i get that kit all i will need is a bubble counter and a tank or am i mistaken?

I also think im gonna switch up filter and run an fx5 on this thing.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Check out this site bud http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators.html best reg's out there IMO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Doing it right!

I like it.

I had good experiences with the Milwaukee regulators. C02 I got from a fire safety shop that also did refills for $20 I believe. Don't worry too much about the flourite, it will clear up. You will find it clouds the water a bit when the soil is disturbed.

What were you planning on using as a diffuser?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats what im here for sir. Right now I know zilch about co2 injection. I need to do some more reading about everything. I know what regulators and solenoids are but the bubble or drop checker and difuser and stuff is new to me. I was reading in the sticky about running the co2 into the cannister filter? If that works ill prolly do that unless someone here guides me in another direction. Another questions guys... Glass tops, yay or nay?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard that too, putting the tube into the cannister intake. For some reason I just trust it as much. Sometimes I like to see the bubbles as well.

I used a Red Sea powerhead diffuser and it worked real nicely. My set up looked almost exactly like this (ps turn down your volume the music is terrible!)






I also like how this model look and it seems to be engineered nicely.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9915

As for glass tops, they won't make a difference really. I like the look of not using them. I also think you will have to be careful with them if you are using MH's. I once had mine get so covered with evap, and so hot, that one of them cracked and feel into my reef. The downside is that you will lose a lot of water to evap, but being a FW tank, this is no biggie. If you do use them, make sure the Halide isn't making them too hot (you should be able to handle them comfortably).


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well this tank is run directly from my RO/DI unit so topping off is no problem. Just turn the knob and let er go. I also prefer no glass tops but I was unsure if it aided in keeping the Co2 in. But i guess once its out of the water its out of the water so theres not much you can really do. That diffuser looks like a pretty solid unit as well. I will have to look into it.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Check this one out Apott05 you can hook this up to a canister or pump.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9918&pcatid=9918


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Now is that on the input or output? I only worry because as is this thing has my fx5 on it. I dunno if the flowrate would be to great or not. I was also thinking about running the ETH hydor inline heater to but wasnt sure about the flowrate. If its to fast it could render that heater useless almost.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I have the Hydor 300watt on my Eheim Pro 3e "490gph" and it works just fine. The temperature sensor should sense whether the temp is low or high no matter how fast the water is moving, same with the heating element.

Now with the co2 diffuser that might be a different story. Id just hook it up to a small mag drive or equivalent.

P.S. Your no longer Neutral


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Haha thanks buddy. I rep back for all the help. I just seen they suggested using a small powerhead. This is all just getting me so excited. Still waiting for this flourite to clear up. Its a heck of alot better today then it was yesterday.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Apott05 said:


> Haha thanks buddy. I rep back for all the help. I just seen they suggested using a small powerhead. This is all just getting me so excited. Still waiting for this flourite to clear up. Its a heck of alot better today then it was yesterday.


Thanks have you decided what plants your going to get yet ?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

I see stuff I really like. I just havent been around it enough to memorize names and such. I do like the amazon swords and I really love the look of the green grass like plant for the foreground. Im willing to try a little bit of everything thats possible.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

If you get Swords add root tabs when your planting them the growth with them is unbelievable. And the grass like forground plant is called dwarf sagittaria


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Other than some stuff from fellow p-fury members where else would you suggest purchasing some good healthy plants? I can always start picking out some stuff now and get info on here to make sure it will work out or not.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Apott05 said:


> Other than some stuff from fellow p-fury members where else would you suggest purchasing some good healthy plants? I can always start picking out some stuff now and get info on here to make sure it will work out or not.


Here is a Plant Forum where members sell there trimmings, make sure you red there reviews before buying.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/

This forum has one too but you have to register.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks bud. I have alot of reading to do haha.


----------

